

Show HN: Composed – A tollbooth for your inbox - dreadpirateryan
http://www.getcomposed.com

======
dreadpirateryan
If you'd like to read a little more about why I built this, I wrote a small
post on the subject: [https://medium.com/@dreadpirateryan/time-money-and-
email-b1b...](https://medium.com/@dreadpirateryan/time-money-and-
email-b1b8136099ef)

~~~
amingilani
IMO, 20% sounds exorbitant.

~~~
dreadpirateryan
That may be the case. Pricing for this service is still something I'm figuring
out.

